# Europa league 18 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 15, 2010)

18 Mar 17:00 Fulham v Juventus  2.40 3.30 2.90 +18  
18 Mar 17:00 Marseille v Benfica  2.10 3.30 3.50 +18  
18 Mar 17:00 Standard Liege v Panathinaikos  2.37 3.25 3.00 +18  
18 Mar 17:00 Werder Bremen v Valencia  2.10 3.30 3.50 +18  
18 Mar 19:00 Anderlecht v Hamburg  2.30 3.40 3.00 +18  
18 Mar 19:00 Liverpool v Lille  1.50 4.00 7.00 +18  
18 Mar 19:00 Sporting v Atletico Madrid  2.40 3.30 2.90 +18  
18 Mar 19:00 Wolfsburg v Rubin Kazan  1.75 3.60 4.50


----------



## jemmalanka (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I would like to bet on Liver Pool because they have a strong line up than Lilly and also don’t forget that their are the five time European Champions. So they have more reputation than Lilly.

The only thing that they have to keep in memory is that they will have to deficit Lilly at least 1-0 too keep hopes on the future run in the European champions League. I think that this is a small task for the Liver Pool players, because they have tons of experience in this sort of game.

So my bet is only on Liver Pool.

Thank You.


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 18, 2010)

There is a reason why they are called Looserpool


----------

